# LED lighting?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Kathleen noted that our local Sam's Club had a 1 day sale on a bunch of stuff including Honeywell 4' LED lights for $24.

We are still in the red iron phase of the shop construction but thought if the lights are 1/2 price or so we better get them.

We have not been around these "new" lights and I wonder how to plan them in to the building compared to the T-8's or conventional 4' lights? Are they that much brighter? We bought 12 for a 60'x60' but also have many daylight panels, we want to really light up the machine shop area on the down slope of the building. This is mostly for Patrick as I have explained that I don't really need lights as I have a lamp near my LazyBoy!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the lead Mike. Just ordered some off amazon to give them a try.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Compare the lumens they produce to a light you are familiar with.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just been replacing my fluorescents with LED's and not changing the spacing what so ever. But the fluorescents weren't quite up to the task anyways, wasn't dim, but wasn't anything like being able to open the doors in the summer for some real light either.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I put up two of these lights in my small shop here at the ranch, they are very bright. They link together easy via cords provided, each light has a pull chain that can be left on if you use switched power in.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine showed up today. i installed one over a tool board in the shop this evening. They weigh next to nothing and seem well made. Lots of very bright light! 4500 lumens lights. Wish i bought more than 4 cause at $50 cdn they are a great light. No more available on amazon.ca though


----------



## M88A1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I got the ten-pack from Sam's Club. I had hardwired lights in my shop and I just put in a standard outlet with box to plug in each light. It was quick and easy, I have four connected to light switch for back of shop and four to the front switch. Other 2 are pull cord on/off over work bench.

I had one stop working (LED were barely on) checked power and the cords they were all good. I called number on Honeywell paper work, gave information about the issue. I got a reference number from the customer service person and an email address. All I had to do was email a digital copy of my receipt and the next day (today) I received a response that my new light will be shipped to me in 7-10 days. So far I'm happy with the installation, customer service and the brightness of the lights.


----------



## M88A1 (Sep 6, 2016)

PS the 10 pack was just over $300 shipped to my door


----------



## thowle (May 14, 2014)

Not related to the pack you found from Sam's Club, but Super Bright LEDs (https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/led-high-bay-lighting/) has some pretty awesome high-bay lights.

We put up x4 of the 60-watt (6,700 lumens) UFO high-bay lights in this new 60x40x14 barn, and the light they produce is quite impressive.


----------

